# High End Swimbaits



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have been throwing a few swimbaits with great success over this year, and was thinking of upping the game a little from those that I have been using. The main forage where I fish is predominately bluegill. So far I have used Big Joshy J5s, Spro BBZs, and some cheaper Storms. I have been thinking of picking up a couple of the more expensive lures, and am wondering if anyone else is throwing some of the ones that I have seen across the net here in Ohio.

Has anyone here had success throwing a Jackall Giron, BPS Bluegill, up to the crazy high dollar glide baits?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think you may want to look at the marketplace on here. I believe someone is selling a lot of the hudds and some shellcrakers you may be interested in.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Well, I broke down and decided that I was going to bite the bullet and pick up a couple. I hit field and stream and Cabelas and neither had any and was told that people in Ohio don't normally throw the bigger-more expensive swimbaits, more of a thing for the western stores. The guys at Field and Stream told me to get them from Tackle Warehouse.

I ordered one of the SPRO BBZ Rats and one of the Jackall Gantreals. They should be here this week. I will give some updates when they arrive.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's one you might want to take a look at, if you're into swim baits. Called the "Scrounger", made by Luck E Strike. Lots of fellas here and in SC are throwing these now, and catching quality fish with them.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...SCJ.html/RK=0/RS=x6g8bxKry.v.a5k8DyubAKFRQtw-


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like lucky strike baits they are nice quality. I use them for musky and they hold quite well. The pointer is a good bait also. You may not catch a lot of bass on them but they are usually quality size. These baits require a good lake and patience.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We catch lots of fish on the Pointer, by Lucky Craft, in winter time. Great cold water bait.


----------



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

Look on tackle warehouse for the imakatsu gillroid it's expensive yes but a extremely awesome bait that one of my friends let me toss at pressured pond and caught 2 5+ lbers it's a hard swimbait and for the soft plastic swimbaits I like keitech swing impact fat bad side is the paddle brakes off easy but they have awesome action


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some friends of mine got 15 yesterday at Belews Lake. Mixed bag of spots and largemouth. Caught every one of them on the pointer 78sp.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

if you're realllllly serious about high end swims, look up the black dog bait co shellcracker g2, and the hiroshima customs gillrilla, the g2's are 75 and the gillrillas are in special batches upwards of 100. Nothing beats a hinkle though  (Hinkles are normally around the price of a roman made mother). I drool over big baits allllll the time. i have others I could name if you're interested.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I guess that I never updated this thread. I did end up using the BBZ and the Gantreal quite a bit this season. The bbz is big, but I caught a lot of bass on it this year at AEP. The Gantreal has great action, and I picked up quite a few on it as well. I would recommend both, and have an order in for the bbz 30 in chrome when it drops in Dec.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

homepiece said:


> I guess that I never updated this thread. I did end up using the BBZ and the Gantreal quite a bit this season. The bbz is big, but I caught a lot of bass on it this year at AEP. The Gantreal has great action, and I picked up quite a few on it as well. I would recommend both, and have an order in for the bbz 30 in chrome when it drops in Dec.


To be honest I have had just as good if not better luck with the cheaper Zoom and Yum baits as I have the higher end Yamamoto stuff.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> To be honest I have had just as good if not better luck with the cheaper Zoom and Yum baits as I have the higher end Yamamoto stuff.


I caught more fish on a 4" black and blue yum dinger than anything else.... Funny thing is that I probably spent as much money on them as what I did on the Spro BBZ Rat. Oh well, the BBZ Rat JR 30 in Chrome came in yesterday. I have a feeling that I will do even better with it than what I did with the big one.. without the wear and tear associated with throwing an enoromous lure.


----------

